# [Italian NR] 3x3 10.44 single Stefano Bevacqua



## stefanobevacqua (Mar 8, 2010)

10.44 full step single (Italian full step NR)

[youtubeHD]JL8HjfyH42A[/youtubeHD]

12.78 AVG

[youtubeHD]hNpU-r6_tng[/youtubeHD]


----------



## Olivér Perge (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow! Man, you improved a lot since we've met. Your official times are amazing!

You'll get your sub-10 soon!


----------



## Tarik220 (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice dude, keep it up and you may soon be giving Faz a run for his money


----------

